# Would you like a rotisserie specific category added to smoking supplies and equipment?



## fwismoker (May 16, 2016)

If you haven't been involved in  cooking rotisserie foods and want to  know more about it or even  if you have and would like a resource on smoking meat forums to share in  rotisserie cooks and ideas please share your interest.

Rotisserie is getting pretty popular these days and there's a ton of different cookers you can rotisserie on in addition to open fire etc...  There's also new equipment and technology for rotisserie coming out everyday.    I'd like to gauge how much interest there is for a rotisserie specific category.    Thanks for your vote!!!    Now let's get this party started!


----------



## fwismoker (May 16, 2016)

Ok the poll is up and running


----------



## smokin monkey (May 17, 2016)

This weekend has literally gone mad for Rotisserie cooking.

In the UK, theres a Facebook forum, and two weeks ago, there was a posf for Chicken Kebab, on a rotisserie. Since then this machine has been like gold dust.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ May 17, 2016






£39.99 ($50.00) from Homebase, similar to your Lowes


----------



## essexsmoker (May 17, 2016)

Bloody hell that is good! Shame they didn't have a lid too. Might have a nose myself. Lol.


----------



## 12ring (May 17, 2016)

I follow your Roti thread all the Time on the brethren forum. Somehow I didn't realize you were on this forum also. I don't always remember the names but Avatars stick in my head. I always notice you here because you and I both have the ND mini's. I notice your Avatar over there because of the girl in green. Lol. I have PM'ed you over there with questions regarding the roti's but still I'm yet to buy one. I want one bad but can't bring myself to pull the trigger on one yet for some reason. Probably because I'm running out of room to store all my smokers, grills and disc's. 

Anyway back to your topic. Yes I would like a roti section. I'll vote.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 17, 2016)

Sure, I’ll vote for it. Always open to new ideas and techniques. Going to spin a bird on the infrared this afternoon.

T













002.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 28, 2016






Pork roast.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 17, 2016)

essexsmoker said:


> Bloody hell that is good! Shame they didn't have a lid too. Might have a nose myself. Lol.



They been sellingout all over the country!


----------



## gearjammer (May 17, 2016)

Always interested in messing with something new.

         Ed


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 17, 2016)

I grabbed a generic/universal roti-ring kit with counter-balance (nice to have) for my Weber 18 OTG about 7 months ago. Best $100 I ever spent (@ Amazon), and my favorite method for birds, bar none. Not a perfect fit with the Weber, but gaps between the ring and fire-bowl can be closed-up with foil. Charcoal fire and wood smoke with a rotisserie...how could it possible get any better? And, I can fit 2 yard-birds on one spit in the little 18 if they're under 9-10lbs total weight. I know where one of my next Thanksgiving birds are coming from...it should handle close to 12lbs and still have enough clearance for the lid and fire.

Got my vote. I'd like to see a roti-head forum to share our meals, too.

Hey, Tom, nice looking pork! Gotta do some hunks of meat on mine, too. There's nothing quite like that crispy, crunchy, golden-brown, slightly charred crust on nice pork or beef roast...gets me into that primal-mode of cooking and eating (simple, but, oh so satisfying). Don't forget to save the drippings for sauce/gravy.

Eric


----------



## delbbq (May 17, 2016)

Great Idea..!! Smoking..Grilling..Deep Fried..Most of us love them all..!!


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2016)

Sure why not,I don't have a rotisserie but my neighbor does 

Richie


----------



## hank2000 (May 18, 2016)

Got my vote


----------



## brandon29 (May 18, 2016)

I just bought a rotisserie for my Webber kettle I have never used one before so I would love to see a section on it


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 18, 2016)

Eric, thanks, spinners make cooking so easy and that's the direction I've been heading lately.

T


----------



## smokinadam (May 18, 2016)

20160517_183435.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ May 18, 2016





 Yes!   This was dinner last night.


----------



## fwismoker (May 18, 2016)

12ring said:


> I follow your Roti thread all the Time on the brethren forum. Somehow I didn't realize you were on this forum also. I don't always remember the names but Avatars stick in my head. I always notice you here because you and I both have the ND mini's. I notice your Avatar over there because of the girl in green. Lol. I have PM'ed you over there with questions regarding the roti's but still I'm yet to buy one. I want one bad but can't bring myself to pull the trigger on one yet for some reason. Probably because I'm running out of room to store all my smokers, grills and disc's.
> 
> Anyway back to your topic. Yes I would like a roti section. I'll vote.


Take your time on picking out what you want but if you have a kettle, WSM or something similar that's a good place to start.  Go Irish!!!


Mr T 59874 said:


> Sure, I’ll vote for it. Always open to new ideas and techniques. Going to spin a bird on the infrared this afternoon.
> 
> T
> 
> ...


That looks like a good looking bird Tom!   Where's the sweet corn?


----------



## budster (May 18, 2016)

Glad this Roti section is set up. Took one of my very old weber grills and ripped out all the gas pipe and knobs. Put a grate off the bottom inside, added a rotisserie and it works great. We do chickens on it all the time, with wood and coals offset to one side. We use Costco's organic chickens. Once I put a chuck steak and chicken on the same spit.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 18, 2016)

I want a Minitisserie section!!!!













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 18, 2016


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I want a Minitisserie section!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a sub section

Richie


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 18, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Where's the sweet corn?


Most likely in your back yard, certainly none around here.

T


----------



## fwismoker (May 18, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> They been sellingout all over the country!


No doubt! It looks like a nice little rig for the money for sure.


forluvofsmoke said:


> I grabbed a generic/universal roti-ring kit with counter-balance (nice to have) for my Weber 18 OTG about 7 months ago. Best $100 I ever spent (@ Amazon), and my favorite method for birds, bar none. Not a perfect fit with the Weber, but gaps between the ring and fire-bowl can be closed-up with foil. *Charcoal fire and wood smoke with a rotisserie...how could it possible get any better?* And, I can fit 2 yard-birds on one spit in the little 18 if they're under 9-10lbs total weight. I know where one of my next Thanksgiving birds are coming from...it should handle close to 12lbs and still have enough clearance for the lid and fire.
> 
> Got my vote. I'd like to see a roti-head forum to share our meals, too.
> 
> ...


Open fire is pretty awesome as well Eric!    


dirtsailor2003 said:


> I want a Minitisserie section!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it Case!   Points!


----------



## fwismoker (May 19, 2016)

P1040061.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 19, 2016


----------



## bena (May 19, 2016)

Cool...any opportunity for more Qview is a good thing.  Some Costco birds with a basic brine for an hour and on the spit in the Genesis with some apple chips.













rotisserie chickens.jpg



__ bena
__ May 19, 2016


----------



## sqwib (May 19, 2016)

YES,I'm in

LikeMr. T, I like spinning a bird or two using my Infrared.

*Weber Summit[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] S-670[sup][emoji]8482[/emoji][/sup]*
 






No pics of spinning birds, I'll have to get some.


----------



## smokinadam (May 19, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> YES,I'm in
> 
> LikeMr. T, I like spinning a bird or two using my Infrared.
> *Weber Summit[SUP][emoji]174[/emoji][/SUP] S-670[SUP][emoji]8482[/emoji][/SUP]*
> ...


nice looking 670! Still looks brand new! Grill with all the features.


----------



## sqwib (May 19, 2016)

LOL, That pic is when I first got it... you know, snapping off pics like it was a newborn baby!


----------



## fwismoker (May 19, 2016)

BenA said:


> Cool...any opportunity for more Qview is a good thing.  Some Costco birds with a basic brine for an hour and on the spit in the Genesis with some apple chips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pc farmer (May 19, 2016)

I am a spinner .


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 20, 2016)

My 1st round with a spit over charcoal...back in mid-January....thought it was in late '15, but I haven't been using this roti-ring kit that long...4 months now.













DSC00077.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ May 19, 2016






This bird had TOUGH dark meat...cooked it too fast...1.75 hours to reach minimum 172* I/T...looked good, though...breast was fairly tender. Should have been shooting for closer to 325-350* range instead of 450*, and a finished I/T of 178-180*. Roasting birds...throws me for a loop every time 'cuz I forget these are the exception...young birds don't care how fast you cook them, but the tough old birds do. I went against my better judgement and followed the instructions on a blog site...poked holes all over in the skin so it would "self-baste" and crisp the skin. I haven't poked holes in the skin since...didn't do what he said it would do. Butter baste will brown them-up nicely on it's own, with a pretty decent bite-through skin instead of the rubber-chicken.













DSC00146.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ May 19, 2016


















DSC00154.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ May 19, 2016






Cooked over a mix of RO lump and Embers briquettes with apple and hickory chunks. Can't remember what I blended up for dry rub...something new again, but red bell pepper based. Fed 6 adults and 2 teens with that bird for a small gathering.

Bring on that spinner forum...I would love to see all the great eats that others have created on a spit/basket. Hope we're not derailing this thread...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> YES,I'm in
> 
> LikeMr. T, I like spinning a bird or two using my Infrared.
> *Weber Summit[SUP][emoji]174[/emoji][/SUP] S-670[SUP][emoji]8482[/emoji][/SUP]*
> ...



You need a horizontal Roto category! What's become of the Shwenker?   Haven't seen many posts on that awesome cooking machine!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174846/sqwibs-schwenker


----------



## sqwib (May 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You need a horizontal Roto category! What's become of the Shwenker? Haven't seen many posts on that awesome cooking machine!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174846/sqwibs-schwenker


Still using it, we used the hell out of it. Sometimes I take it to cook for the scouts and of course Manday 5.







Me and a buddy are gonna get together in the fall and have a seafood schwenkfest, lobster, muscles, clams, scallops, pretty much anything we can get our hands on.





 





 










 
Maybe another category for cooking over fire? I would love to see some creative ways of cooking over open pits. I'm sure a lot of folks have fire pits.

*Sorry for the sidetrack.*


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 20, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Sure, I’ll vote for it. Always open to new ideas and techniques. Going to spin a bird on the infrared this afternoon.
> 
> T
> 
> ...


Spun this bird last evening just for the pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0093.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ May 20, 2016






Bird on using modified tray type smoke generator.













IMG_0095.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ May 20, 2016






Bird done. 

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2016)

I really like spun CHAR SUI













25744881230_dfad741be2_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 20, 2016


















25951287891_1cc133f498_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 20, 2016


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 20, 2016)

Hey Case, that looks like mine above or mine above looks like yours below. Now I have confused myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the recipe, we really enjoyed it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Hey Case, that looks like mine above or mine above looks like yours below. Now I have confused myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sous chef requests it all the time! Those pork cushion roasts from costco work really nice for making char sui.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> My sous chef requests it all the time! Those pork cushion roasts from costco work really nice for making char sui.


Yep, still have three in the freezer.


----------



## fwismoker (May 20, 2016)

Y'all or killing me with this food porn!    Spin on!!!


----------



## fwismoker (May 20, 2016)

Spin on!!!   It's fun...Every one is doing it!













P1040022.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 20, 2016


----------



## jp61 (May 20, 2016)

Yes, I'm a member of the spin club.













2013-05-19_11-34-29_423.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 19, 2013


















2013-05-19_15-35-50_381.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 19, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2016)

Okay seems like a bunch of interest! Hopefully one of the Mods will get this category set up! 

Then all you spinners need to get a discada and come disco!

I also like Sqwib's suggestion for a open fire sub forum!


----------



## smokinadam (May 21, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Yes, I'm a member of the spin club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does the rotisserie work on the 22.5 smokey also? 

I need to get more attachments for the rot...













20160521_000346.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ May 21, 2016





ok so mine looks strange with my copper gold I know but swmbo won't let me keep my silver just to use it.


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2016)

smokinadam said:


> *Does the rotisserie work on the 22.5 smokey also?*
> 
> I need to get more attachments for the rot...
> 
> ...


The 22.5 JJ?     If so then 













P1040301.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 21, 2016








dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay seems like a bunch of interest! Hopefully one of the Mods will get this category set up!
> 
> Then all you spinners need to get a discada and come disco!
> 
> I also like Sqwib's suggestion for a open fire sub forum!


Yes I like cooking over both! ....actually the same time.  My favorite roti cooks are over a live fire.


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2016)

Rotisseried some burgers but realized I wanted them to have cheese...roti stuffed burgers are incredible though.  Here's some hot jalapeno Habanero cheese burgers.













P1040553.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 21, 2016


















P1040556.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 21, 2016


















P1040557.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 21, 2016


















P1040560.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 21, 2016


















P1040562.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 21, 2016


















P1040565.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 21, 2016


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2016)

Today's cook is going to be a roti pork loin and rack of BB ribs!


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2016)

P1040566.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 22, 2016


















P1040573.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 22, 2016


















P1040574.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 22, 2016


















P1040583.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 22, 2016


















P1040584.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 22, 2016


















P1040585.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 22, 2016


















P1040587.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 22, 2016


















P1040588.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 22, 2016






Here's today rotisserie cook, BB ribs and pork loin. Both were spun at the same time and ran about 1 1/2 hours or so.   It's amazing how moist and fast things cook on the rotisserie.


----------



## jp61 (May 22, 2016)

smokinadam said:


> Does the rotisserie work on the 22.5 smokey also?


Honestly, I don't know. Never tried it.

If I remember correctly, years ago someone posted that it does not fit the WSM.

Next time I'm out there I'll give it a try.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 22, 2016)

JP61 said:


> smokinadam said:
> 
> 
> > Does the rotisserie work on the 22.5 smokey also?
> ...


The OEM accessory may not be inter-changeable, but I checked if my generic/universal roti-ring kit for my 18 OTG would fit my 18 WSM. The ring fits the barrel (loosely, like it does on the OTG), but there is no lip to engage the WSM lid to the ring. It will rest there if carefully positioned, but if bumped hard it could easy be upset. Of course the OTG lid could be used instead of the WSM lid, unless higher lid clearance were needed for a big bird (turkey).

Eric


----------



## fwismoker (May 23, 2016)

Anyone use the Cajun Bandit rotisserie rings?  They are interchangeable between the kettle and WSM.  Here's one that i put on my jumbo mini cooker.













P1040026.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 23, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Anyone use the Cajun Bandit rotisserie rings?  They are interchangeable between the kettle and WSM.  Here's one that i put on my jumbo mini cooker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've looked at the one for the 18.5", but haven't pulled the trigger,


----------



## fwismoker (May 23, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I've looked at the one for the 18.5", but haven't pulled the trigger,


Case that's because the wife would have had your raisins in a vice spending extra money on another cooker...or just adding another one.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Case that's because the wife would have had your raisins in a vice spending extra money on another cooker...or just adding another one.  :biggrin:



Ha! Actually the Minitisserie does why I need. 

Plus I have this project going. Something I can sleep in! 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 23, 2016


----------



## fwismoker (May 23, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ha! Actually the Minitisserie does why I need.
> 
> Plus I have this project going. Something I can sleep in!
> 
> ...


LMFAO.... X 10!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   A friend of mine used to say that if you have to put your foot into your mouth then at least where mint flavored shoes so that it tastes better!


----------



## fwismoker (May 24, 2016)

Rotisserie turkey legs tonight...Anyone done that?    I don't think I've ever saw or heard of roti turkey drums just because they're so big and won't fit into a  flat basket.


----------



## fwismoker (May 24, 2016)

Well you sure can rotisserie turkey legs, these monsters (over size plate) just came off the cooker.   Seasoned w/ spg and a wild game rub...deeeeelish!!!













P1040597.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 24, 2016


















P1040598.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 24, 2016


















P1040599.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 24, 2016


















P1040600.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 24, 2016


















P1040601.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 24, 2016


















P1040602.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 24, 2016


----------



## b-one (May 25, 2016)

Those are tasty looking!


----------



## fwismoker (May 25, 2016)

b-one said:


> Those are tasty looking!


Thanks B!   Spun over a live fire... definitely were tasty


----------



## fwismoker (May 25, 2016)

I'm planning on doing a rotisserie pig on a 22.5" kettle soon for Fathers Day.  Anyone ever do one on a kettle before?


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 25, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> I'm planning on doing a rotisserie pig on a 22.5" kettle soon for Fathers Day.  Anyone ever do one on a kettle before?


Hopefully it's a squealer rather than an oinker.

Have fun.

T


----------



## b-one (May 25, 2016)

Okay I'm looking on CL and found a 22.5 performer for $135 hoping to pick it up! Now for a rotisserie the Cajun bandit with ribalotor has got my attention battery or electric is a needed option till I get new wiring for the garage anyone have this set up and can recommend it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 25, 2016)

b-one said:


> Okay I'm looking on CL and found a 22.5 performer for $135 hoping to pick it up! Now for a rotisserie the Cajun bandit with ribalotor has got my attention battery or electric is a needed option till I get new wiring for the garage anyone have this set up and can recommend it?



I can't comment on that, but if it's battery operated, go for it. The Minitisserie is battery operated and works great! If you haven't seen the Minitisserie just type that into the search bar. 

We camp where ther is no power and I was skeptical that a rotisserie could work by battery power. But guess what it works great! Mine runs on "D" batteries and I have yet to replace them. I have close to 30 cooks on it over a 1 year span.


----------



## b-one (May 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I'm looking on CL and found a 22.5 performer for $135 hoping to pick it up! Now for a rotisserie the Cajun bandit with ribalotor has got my attention battery or electric is a needed option till I get new wiring for the garage anyone have this set up and can recommend it?
> ...



I like the sounds of that! Buy finding a used grill I should come in the price of a new one with the add ons!Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 25, 2016)

b-one said:


> I like the sounds of that! Buy finding a used grill I should come in the price of a new one with the add ons!Thumbs Up



It's not about the cost, it's about the Q!


----------



## fwismoker (May 26, 2016)

b-one said:


> Okay I'm looking on CL and found a 22.5 performer for $135 hoping to pick it up! Now for a rotisserie the Cajun bandit with ribalotor has got my attention battery or electric is a needed option till I get new wiring for the garage anyone have this set up and can recommend it?


I have the 18.5 and 22.5 Cajun Bandit with the batter power motor, plus have a 50lb heavy duty electric.   There's a new roti setup I know of coming out I think you might like, when I have more info I'll send it to you B.

BTW I like the CB rings.


----------



## b-one (May 26, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I'm looking on CL and found a 22.5 performer for $135 hoping to pick it up! Now for a rotisserie the Cajun bandit with ribalotor has got my attention battery or electric is a needed option till I get new wiring for the garage anyone have this set up and can recommend it?
> ...



I could be a beta tester!


----------



## fwismoker (May 26, 2016)

Menu for this weekend is rotisserie kabobs over an open fire.   Wish me luck!!!


----------



## fwismoker (May 27, 2016)

Kabobs will be chicken breast, sirloin steak, red onions, mushrooms, bell peppers etc...unless someone has other suggestions.  Will probably do an oriental marinade for the chicken.


----------



## b-one (May 27, 2016)

I had some sausage kabobs earlier this week I suggest mixing a few in. On a side note I'm checking out a Weber kettle on Saturday an older performer it has a metal cart and top being sold for $135 hope it's nice as the seller claims!


----------



## fwismoker (May 27, 2016)

b-one said:


> I had some sausage kabobs earlier this week I suggest mixing a few in. On a side note I'm checking out a Weber kettle on Saturday an older performer it has a metal cart and top being sold for $135 hope it's nice as the seller claims!


Good idea on the sausage!  I love grill/smoking beef Eckrich type sausage so that would be great on there!     Hope the CL find works out!


----------



## fwismoker (May 28, 2016)

Roti kabobs over a live fire tomorrow unless it rains!   Stay away rain!


----------



## fwismoker (May 31, 2016)

Ok here's the kabobs...rotisserie'd 10 Feet of these at once. (yes 10 feet!!!)













P1040631.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 31, 2016


















P1040632.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 31, 2016


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 1, 2016)

Keep voting if you'd like or would like to see more roti cooks all in one place!


----------



## b-one (Jun 1, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Ok here's the kabobs...rotisserie'd 10 Feet of these at once. (yes 10 feet!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks tasty!


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 2, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


Thanks B!   BTW where are you in Michigan?


----------



## b-one (Jun 2, 2016)

Beer city,USA! Too bad I'm not a drinker! That's Grand Rapids if you didn't know.:biggrin:


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 3, 2016)

b-one said:


> Beer city,USA! Too bad I'm not a drinker! That's Grand Rapids if you didn't know.


Ah Ok...I did not know that. lol    I was just up in Detroit (Warren) this weekend, We did a cook for 400 veterans.

Everyone keep voting!     Spin on :)


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 6, 2016)

Next up is  a whole mess of rotisserie quarters, thighs and CSR's all at once


----------



## bena (Jun 7, 2016)

I did a few chicken legs last night in the basket sprinkled with some honey bbq rub. .. wife likey.













chicken legs on rotisserie basket.jpg



__ bena
__ Jun 7, 2016


----------



## brandon29 (Jun 11, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ brandon29
__ Jun 11, 2016





 first time useing a rots seri I love it don't think I will do whole chicken any other way


----------



## tropics (Jun 11, 2016)

My neighbor wants me to use his for Dads day,doing a Turkey wish me luck

Richie


----------



## jp61 (Jun 11, 2016)

Brandon29 said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  It does make some pretty awesome chicken.

Looking good so far....

Enjoy!

btw.... keep your fingers crossed! A possible debunking may be in our future!


----------



## b-one (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm hoping to run the ribolator on Sunday!!:sausage:


----------



## tropics (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes it is a nice way to cook


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 11, 2016)

A little more spinning!

Bone in shoulder cut ribs spinning over an open fire....potato skins too (no spin) just grate cooked over the fire.













P1040789.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jun 11, 2016


















P1040794.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jun 11, 2016


















P1040790.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jun 11, 2016


















P1040795.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jun 11, 2016


















P1040797.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jun 11, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Jun 11, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## b-one (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes not to shabby,I love take a plate if forced!:biggrin:


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 15, 2016)

Chicken thighs on the roti...talking about crisp!













P1040812.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jun 15, 2016


















P1040814.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jun 15, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 15, 2016)

They look perfect.

I know how good they had to be.


----------



## b-one (Jun 15, 2016)

Those look tasty!


----------



## tropics (Jun 21, 2016)

My first time using a borrowed one.

Richie













100_4273.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 21, 2016






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248102/dads-day-big-bird-spinning#post_1577243


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2016)

Continue to vote for a rotisserie poll!   Your support is needed to add this category and it will be a great place to share rotisserie cooks and ideas.  Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Jul 8, 2016)

How many votes are needed looks like quite a few agree

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/249001/july-4th-rotisserie-and-vortex-chicken













100_4387.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 8, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jul 8, 2016)

Of course I voted yes!













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Jul 3, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Jul 3, 2016


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2016)

b-one said:


> Of course I voted yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2016)

tropics said:


> My first time using a borrowed one.
> 
> Richie
> 
> ...


Very very nice...incredible color!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 9, 2016)

tropics said:


> How many votes are needed looks like quite a few agree
> 
> Richie
> 
> ...


How many votes?    That's a question for the admin,  The more support in this thread and asking the admins will help the cause.     BTW  Very Very nice cook!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 10, 2016)

Cooked up some rotisserie St Louis ribs yesterday, it's amazing how juicy it keeps them... and with no wrapping.    Keep voting.  Thanks!













P1050014.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 10, 2016


















P1050015.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 10, 2016


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 10, 2016)

Guys and gals we now have a rotisserie section we can call home for our roti cooks!  Bmudd hooked us up!    I think we can grow it into a very cool category and show off all the things we can rotisserie and the difference rotisserie can make!   Thanks to all that voted!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Here's our new home, Please post all you glorious delicious rotisserie cooks here.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3181/rotisserie


----------

